# WTB Mavic 845 Gao Dakar Derailleurs Sought



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 24, 2020)

Please send me a PM if you have these front/rear and anything else from this component group (hubs etc.). Thanks, Brant


----------



## Kelixgrey (Mar 7, 2021)

Hey


----------

